# Tru fire foldback buckle strap



## Puggy (Aug 10, 2008)

I use the same release. When I went to Bass Pro to get a new release, I tried on every brand they had. My hands are very large and most did not feel comfortable in my hand. But the Foldback release seemed to fit perfect. I've been shooting mine for a couple of months now. The only complaint I have is that the trigger setscrew doesn't quite have the adjustment I need to reduce the trigger lighter (does that make sense). But, overall, I'm happy with it.


----------

